# Lanber Model 2097 Sporting LUX 12 GA



## pointers4life (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got a brand new Lanber o/u. Help me. What do you thing are the best shells to put through this gun and the best chokes for shooting sporting clays.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

There are lots of quality shells out there. If you are mainly shooting sporting clays and not reloading I would probably look at Winchester Universal Targets, Federal Top Guns, Remington Gun Clubs or even the Estates (made by federal now for a few years). My personal preference would be the Remington Gun Clubs, Estates and Federal Top Guns, but I use all of those to reload my field loads in with varying loads with the Federal Top Guns being my most used field load case.

I know a lot of guys using Rio's also, but have no experience with them.

Winchester AA's. AA's SuperSports and the Upper End Remington's are very good along with Federal Gold Medals on the higher end of the price spectrum and all reload multiple times well.

In reality, it's pretty much up to personal preference of the user. The only shells I have encountered problems or inconsistency in would be either off brands or walmart cheapo specials, but even those were all functional, with inconsitencies or poor patterns though.


----------

